# Help On A Music Notation



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

:smile::smile: Hi, I was starting to learn the classical piece "Malaguena" in a 3/4 time signature. Then I reached a measure which carries a quarter note rest and two quarter notes which is normal for a 3/4. But the problem is that under the rest I saw a dotted note. What is this suppose to mean? How am I suppose to play the measure? Thanks for your time.:smile::smile:


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

So, in my case you mean that I have to guess if I should play the dotted note or choose the quarter note rest before I continue the measure? Thanks.


----------



## Golem (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Again, this is all without seeing
> what you are seeing.....
> 
> I am guessing that the 2 quarter note rests and one
> ...


`

There's only _one_ 1/4_rest_, but two 1/4notes. 

I'll take that advice about making a guess ... so what I'm 
guessing is that the dotted note is a quick hit leading into 
the following pair of 1/4notes ... which means the 1/4rest 
is not quite a full 1/4. It's a sorta "13/64ths" rest, and the 
dotted note would scavenge the other "3/64". The dotted
note could be just "a blink" of a leading tone for that pair 
of 1/4notes which complete the measure.

At any rate, be careful not to be too "metronomic" about
Malaguena so the feel of the tune can see you thru. Keep
a rythmic beat, but not a robotic beat. If you're using a 
metronome, click per measure instead of per 1/4note.

I'm hearing a latin beat: [duhm]-dit duuhm duuhm.

The first "duhm" is in brackets cuz it's silent, and it has
only one "u" cuz it's just a blink shorter than the notes
that have the double "u" [13/64 vs 16/64].

MY guess. YMMV.

`


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm going to assume the dotted note is a half note, i.e. not black in the middle and with a stick, but no flag (how's that for a description?); if this is the case, it would mean you play that note on the one count and let it sustain while you play the next two notes. I found a guitar transcript on line, but could not find any place similar to what you described, but arrangements vary.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys, here are some pics which I hope will explain better what I mean. Thanks for your help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys.:food-smiley-004:


----------

